# Court date set



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Received a court date for final hearing. Everything had seemed to be going well she was being nice and seemed ok with splitting physical custody of the kids 50/50 which we started doing at the beginning of summer. The kids seem to be doing great with it and are happy. Yesterday she informed me that she is not in aggreement with that type of custody. I do not think she could care less about what is in the best interest of the children. Sense her affair she has become so selfish to the point that I do not even know this person. All she is thinking of is getting custody of the kids so she can get child support. I would have no problem supporting my children if I knew that her intentions were in the best interest for the children. From everything I've read about people who have an affair the only thing they consider is how can they come out of it not looking like it was their fault. I feel so sorry for children in these situations. They are trully the innocent ones. I having a very difficult time with this issue. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck on the court date. It sounds like she had an affair and perhaps things will swing the 50/50 way. The kids are truly innocent. Don't let her suck you into her world. I'm sure she has alot of guilt...even though she'd never admit it to you. 

If you talk to her....limit it to child only issues. Tell your attorney what she is up to. The court can tell what is best interest of the kids. Don't worry...unless there is a reason why you don't derserve 50/50 than these are just the hurtful divorce games.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I do limit our communication to the subject of our children. She seems to be willing to work towards an agreement we can both be happy with. I do not trust her at all. I just want what is best for the kids. Hopefully she is able to put them first as we proceed with negotiations. I'm looking forward to having closure, she filed many months ago.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you two have been doing 50/50 successfully, the court rarely changes something already working well.

Good luck to you.


----------

